# Oi Oi - UK Massive



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all,

We have recently set up a facebook group called FACEPLANT so that we can organise day trips, weekend epics and pissups easier. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Its open to everyone and we welcome beginners providing you have a safe level of competence on a bike. We have a range of skill levels onboard. Ages currently range from 22 to 48 so done be put off.

Take a look, have a read, get involved..........tell your mates !

Click here - Facebook


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all

We are in the process of organising a 2 day trip to the Lakes if anyone wants to tag along. The route is on the above facebook page alternatively you can email me for more information.

Friday night 10th August 2012 arrival in the Lakes. Departure Sunday afternoon after the Altura.


----------



## GlennW (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good, have joined the FB group.


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

Cannock Chase this sat if your interested. visit the above facebook page.


----------



## darren-d (Jan 18, 2013)

Just applied to join Facebook group, looks intresting.


----------

